# My Chariot sketches



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Here are some sketches I did of the Chariot years ago. So long ago that I can't actually remember doing them. They are part of a hundred or so pages I did of the Jupiter 2.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

I notice on the side views that I've left off the little roller wheels on the under back of the Chariot. I think that's my only omission, tho, and not a biggie.


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS (Nov 1, 2000)

Nice job, why are the pictures cut in two?


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

The originals are 11x17 and my scanner isn't big enough to scan these in one pass. So sorry about this, if you want one piece views, you'll have to print and tape or join the images in an editing program.
Now I think I've nuked enough previous attachments that I might be able to get this series completed.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

I made these drawings a) for the fun of it b) because I was thinking about selling the package someday and mostly c) because I was going to make myself 1/24 and 1/12 versions of the Chariot. I still have the vac form plugs polished to a mirror shine down in the shop somewhere. Someday.
The plans are based on an original Fox blueprint that I have, but it is of an early version of the Chariot. The front windscreen is angle too far back and the wheels have a one-piece wheel cover that was never used.
Interestingly, the plans say they are for a "new lightweight aluminum Chariot, to match the existing steel Chariot". I don't know if a second version for sound stage use was ever built. 
I sent copies of an in-progress version of these to a serious LIS fan way back then, and I'd made a mistake in the angle of the front windscreen. In every plan I've ever seen of the Chariot, that wrong angle has been replicated, and even the Johnny Lightning Chariot has the same wrong angle. Makes me proud to have had such an influence. 
After Polar Lights released the Jupiter 2 kit, I copied these and sent them to PL, in the hope that someday we might see a Chariot kit. 
Anyway, obviously I can't leave these up here long. I have no attachment space left for Trek stuff! But I will leave them for as long as I can. If anyone wants them, wants to post them anywhere else, do anything at all with them, same as my Excelsior sketches on another post, not only feel free but Please Do Something with them. 
Just leave a trail so other people can find them.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Note that there were 2 versions of the inside of the Chariot, with slightly different mechanics under the upper spotlights and scanner dish. A difference between the aluminum and steel Chariots?? Who knows?
Note that the three upper curved glass pieces centered on each side are clear glass with snap in light shields on the inside, not solid pieces as everyone portrays them. 
I did two versions of the Robot in situ, one collapsed and one in his own container.
The instrument panel behind the scanner is based on what tiny glimpses I've ever had of it, and remains the one thing that I'd really really like to see clearly.
The snowcat chassis is based on measurements I look of a snowcat I came across while skiing one day.
The full size section of the top hatch is a direct tracing from the original blueprint.
The snow cat chassis, the angle of the front windscreen, the instrumentation, and the robot are my contributions. Virtually everything else is an exact 2X enlargement of the original blueprints.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Since the Moebius Chariot is almost upon us, I thought I'd put my drawings of the Chariot back into this thread. I took them out last year when I needed the attachment space. (Seems like we have more room for attachments, and they can be larger?)


----------



## CaptCBoard (Aug 3, 2002)

Great drawings! If you can get them rescanned so they are one piece and at a higher resolution, I can put them on my ftp site and you can put up links to them. Most home-use scanners distort large areas so its difficult to get a good match up when joining two halves in Photoshop, or the edges are a different value than the main body of the document. Starting out as one piece would do your work justice and the higher resolution would enable people to change the scale upward. Right now, making these bigger doesn't work because the resolution is too low. Then again, if you're saying these are drawn at 1:12 scale, resolution may not be an issue!

Scott


----------



## CaptCBoard (Aug 3, 2002)

Here's an example of a married image:










This particular image is only 1/2 the size as it was originally posted, otherwise it would make this page really wide. But, full-sized images can be listed as a series of links, so those images can be downloaded instead of grabbed from here.

Scott


----------



## CaptCBoard (Aug 3, 2002)

Here are a couple of photos I took in 1967, at Fox:



















Sorry, I don't have any other photos. I was only 15 and had a 12 exposure roll of film in my camera-- and I didn't know what was coming up later!

Scott


----------



## starseeker2 (Jun 13, 2008)

Cap'n, great photos. I haven't been here since I posted, so sorry about not acknowledging sooner. After I posted these, I looked through all the references that I could find looking for anything that would collaborate the twin frames around the doors and for the life of me I can't find most of the material I used. Nada. Zilch. But your second photo shows them better than anything I think I've seen. Thanks for the offer. One of these days I will get this stuff scanned at a higher resolution (I'll either try my Autocad and see if that works at combining better than PSCS or I'll get the whole sheets scanned somewhere. 

My blueprint is supposedly for a "new, lightweight aluminum Chariot, to match existing steel..." and I notice that in your photo the spotlights on top are a different shape than ones that I have pictures of. Yet another subtle variation between either 2 Chariots or a slight redress of the only one.


----------



## starseeker2 (Jun 13, 2008)

I think I have room in my allotment for one more attachment, if I keep it small: a detail of the Chariot track, since people seem to be interested in accuratizing. It's not much, but it's a little.
And in case you're wondering how my drawings compare to the original blueprints, I do have room for one more attachment still. As you can see, I've cleaned it up considerably, and added the controls and other set decorations. I wasn't making these plans for other people to use, they were for my own Chariots.


----------



## starseeker2 (Jun 13, 2008)

Here's the best shot I have of the Chariot treads. Don't you wish this was in color? The man is Shimon Wincelberg.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Tidying up some unfinished stuff. These are revised versions of attachments I'd posted above. I managed to Photoshop the the pairs together onto one page each. The files are as large as I can make them and still post them.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

The figures I added are scaled to various actors' heights and match poses from the show or publicity or other photos. Trying to get a sense of the size of the Chariot. The blueprints are supposed to be 1/2" scale. The figures seem to verify that. If there is a difference, it is very, very slight.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Hmmm, for some reason, I can't get the edit function to work. So for my last post, Edit: The big change in these drawings is that I've corrected the size of the Snow Cat chassis. I based my original drawings on a Snow Cat I measured. Who knew there were so many different sizes of Snow Cat chassis?? Turns out the one in the Fox plan matches the size of an early '60s Cat exactly. So now I've used the Fox plan as a basis for all of this, except with the thousands of exceptions I've noted way above. 

There were several different Snow Cats in the early 60s. The transmission end in the drawings is based on one of them; it isn't necessarily the correct one. Also the "real" control panel (the one with the dials) is pretty generic in these drawings. Either find a better reference to the Chariot than I've found or check out Snow Cat sites and choose one you think matches. 

Variants: The top spot lights in the pilot version were more elliptical in body and seem to have been mounted from their centers. The series version had rounder, offset mounted top lamps. And of course the various interior roof details that I mentioned above. 

Thanks everyone and happy modeling!


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Sigh. One more "edit" with another variant: The front seats seem to match the back 4 seats in the pilot. In some of the photos of the series Chariot, the front seats look a little different. In one photo, with Maureen sitting in front and the microphone, the sides seem quite a bit higher. In many other photos, the backs of the front seats seem to be angled much more steeply back than the others. ?


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Room for a couple more attachments before I'm full. So if anyone's contemplating Chariot accessories... No scale, but it's as proportionately accurate as I could make it.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Still no edit function. Discovered contrast adjustments in PS2 and tried to make each half of the attachments match each other a little better. Replacing the worst offenders with these. Well, Left and Right. I didn't have time to do Mid. Wondering about the height of the blades on the grousers and the height of the tire guides but that's research for the true die-hard modeler. And now I think I'm really finally finished.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Did clean up the mid section attachment. Hope the grouser/tread detail is visible.


----------



## skyworth (Jan 16, 2010)

Any chance of re-posting your chariot sketches? Thanks


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

skyworth said:


> Any chance of re-posting your chariot sketches? Thanks


Yes, Please.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

CaptCBoard said:


> Here are a couple of photos I took in 1967, at Fox:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This shot is wonderful for seeing the way the curtains attach. I have some large size paper/foil cupcake liners that I intend to use instead of the plastic curtains when I build my chariot. You should see these things. They are PERFECT for the job. Wrinkles and all.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Don't want to start another thread just for this so I'll just meantion it here: a while ago I posted some reference photos of the Chariot here: 
http://s1004.photobucket.com/albums/af170/jkirkphotos/Chariot Reference Photos/
Among them are some diagrams of the Spryte that I didn't have when I started building my Moebius kit. So naturally seeing some of the detail I missed bugged me and now I've started disassembling the last remaining bits that I'd built up and am re-building it almost all over again. Pictures of the original build (almost as far as I got) are here:
http://s1004.photobucket.com/albums/af170/jkirkphotos/21 Scale Chariot/
as well as a couple of new photos. I seem to be missing some photostho'. In the earlier ones posted, I have incorrectly corrected the canopy roof to have three glass panels behind the hatch. It's supposed to have four. I spent much free time this summer fixing that and re-polishing the entire canopy. Now I have to re-mask and re-paint. Which is all right, I suppose, as I Still haven't cast the metal treads, tho' the molds are done and the centrifuge has been finished for a year.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Took a much-needed break from Time Tunnel control panel artwork to putz around with my Chariot sketches, revising them to reflect some dimensions I found. Had an idea for a Chariot variant:
http://s1004.photobucket.com/albums...Drawings/?action=view&current=TandemSmall.jpg


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

I am loving this! I really like the tandem Chariot! It makes sense! I would have bought the Moebius 1/25 scale Chariot, but I'm afraid the problems I've seen here prohibit a purchase for now. Nuff said about that...

What I'm really looking forward to is the 1/35 scale Chariot and Space Pod. It will eventually happen, and when it does, I'm snapping them up! 

Radio Doug


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

What a fantastic job my friend.......:wave: There are no words that could do your work justice, so I fumble at best to say, Amazing..........:thumbsup:


----------

